# Ngôi nhà nhỏ hẹp vẫn thật thu hút và ấn tượng khi biết cách bài trí



## lindanga (22/9/21)

Ngôi nhà nhỏ hẹp vẫn thật thu hút và ấn tượng khi biết cách bài trí Kệ sát trần, kệ góc, kệ gập... là những mẫu kệ tuyệt vời để giải quyết vấn đề lưu trữ cho những không gian sống chật chội. Nơi lưu trữ đồ đạc luôn là vấn đề đau đầu cho những gia chủ sở hữu không gian sống nhỏ. Nếu bạn cũng đang gặp vấn đề này, hãy cùng Máy khuếch tán trầm hương tham khảo những mẫu kệ siêu tiện dụng và thông minh dưới đây. 1. Kệ sát trần nhà Một trong những giải pháp tuyệt vời để có thêm không gian lưu trữ đồ đạc cho nhà chật là sử dụng loại kệ sát trần nhà bởi đây là vị trí thường không được sử dụng trong nhà. Với vị trí lưu trữ này bạn mua máy khuếch tán tinh dầu ở đà nẵng có thể cất gọn sách và các món đồ nhỏ ít dùng đến. Kệ ốp trần thường chỉ là những thanh gỗ mỏng, dài rất lắp ghép. Kệ sát trần là lời giải cho bài toán lưu trữ trong nhà nhỏ. Ưu điểm nổi trội của hình thức lưu trữ này là giúp nhà không bị rối mắt. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 2. Kệ góc tam giác Góc tường cũng là một ví trí thường xuyên bị lãng quên và bỏ phí trong nhà. Để tận dụng được không gian này,bạn nên sử dụng kệ góc. Những chiếc kệ tam giác nhỏ là ý tưởng hay để bạn có thêm nơi bày đồ trang trí như lọ hoa, cốc, chén mà vẫn đảm bảo được sự gọn gàng của nhà cửa. Chiếc kệ tam giác đơn này có thể dùng để đặt những món trang trí xinh đẹp cho phòng khách. Ngoài loại kệ tam giác đơn, các loại kệ góc nhiều tầng cũng rất được ưa chuộng vì có khả năng lưu trữ lớn. Chiếc kệ này thiết kế theo hình xoắn rất đẹp mắt. Nó được thiết kế vừa vặn với góc tường lại có nhiều tầng nên đáp ứng được nhu cầu lưu trữ đa dạng của bạn. Chiếc kệ này phù hợp với không gian phòng ngủ hoặc cạnh ghế sofa ở phòng khách. Chiếc kệ dưới đây khá lớn và rất nhiều ngăn nhưng do được thiết kế ở góc nhà nên trông nó vẫn gọn gàng. Nhờ trục xoay mà bạn có thể dễ dàng cất, lấy được những món đồ dùng cần thiết. Không chiếm nhiều không gian nhưng lại lưu trữ được nhiều là ưu điểm nổi trội của chiếc kệ này. 3. Kệ cầu thang Nếu cầu thang nhà bạn rộng một chút thì ý tưởng biến một bên cầu thang thành kệ chứa đồ là hoàn toàn khả thi. Một hệ kệ nhỏ ốp ở tường cầu thang sẽ rất tiện để lưu trữ sách vở, đồ dùng. Chủ nhà này đã sử dụng các bậc cầu thang như bệ đỡ để dựng lên chiếc kệ với sức chứa lớn. Đơn giản hơn là biến mỗi bậc cầu thang thành một nấc chứa đồ. 4. Kệ gập Mấu chốt của loại kệ gập này chính là trục xoay linh động. Khi cần dùng Máy khuếch tán tinh dầu cho spa, bạn chỉ hạ chiếc kệ này xuống để có không gian cất trữ đồ thoải mái, khi không cần dùng chỉ việc gập gọn vào tường để trả lại sự thoáng đãng cho không gian.


----------

